# Time to unleash the music server noob and try to build one!



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Afternoon all!

The time has come for me to really start looking at building my own music server. I am not really looking to do a full-on HTPC as I prefer the physical disk for movies (cannot really explain why - perhaps it is the old VHSer in me. ) - I just want to have a main location for my music.

The problem is - I have no idea where to begin other than one thing. I have seen JRiver used in a couple setups, and I really like the look and functionality offered so I would like to use it. I guess I would also like the ability to play music from my server remotely if that is possible.

I have a couple friends who are network guys and build computers, but I am not sure what needs to be included as part of a music server build. 

What I am looking for is some suggestions for reading material to help me determine what I want / need. Or, if you have suggestions on a build / equipment list that would work for me, that would be great too. 

Thanks for any help!

Joe


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Joe,

For reading, I'd recommend Vincent Kars' "The Well-Tempered Computer" site. One stumbling block is the vast amount of jargon associated with this topic. In fact, the term "Music Server" itself may not mean the same thing to everybody.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I run a Windows XP machine with JRiver and a 2 terabyte hard drive. I USB to the DAC in my main two channel system. I control JRiver with an iPad using the JRiver WebGizmo.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

andy_c said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> For reading, I'd recommend Vincent Kars' "The Well-Tempered Computer" site. One stumbling block is the vast amount of jargon associated with this topic. In fact, the term "Music Server" itself may not mean the same thing to everybody.


Thanks much for the link Andy!



Wardsweb said:


> I run a Windows XP machine with JRiver and a 2 terabyte hard drive. I USB to the DAC in my main two channel system. I control JRiver with an iPad using the JRiver WebGizmo.


Thanks for the reply Luther - did you do anything differnt to the machine other than upgrade the size of the hard drive? After reading through a few threads, I keep seeing a bunch of different pieces of hardware (much of which I am not sure what they are ) such as NAS unraid, etc.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the reply Luther - did you do anything differnt to the machine other than upgrade the size of the hard drive? After reading through a few threads, I keep seeing a bunch of different pieces of hardware (much of which I am not sure what they are ) such as NAS unraid, etc.


A NAS is network attached storage and a RAID is redundant array of independent disks. NAS for accessing the storage drive placed somewhere besides your computer. RAID are multiple redundant hard drives in case one fails. Not as important for a music server and not as relevant as large multiple terabyte drive prices have come down.

My computer is just a Dell XP machine. Nothing fancy and works well. You can use an existing computer or even your main computer. It is best to have nothing else running when playing music but a lot will depend on your processing speed. I have freinds that run software that turns off processes running in the background but I don't use it.

Like most things audio, you can spend a little or as much as your bank account allows. Just depends on how good is good enough.

For me the most important thing are the music files themselves. MP3 are horrible. An uncompressed WAV file or FLAC will give you the fidelity for serious listening. Next would be how the files get decoded for your stereo. Be it a high end sound card or an external DAC, the digital to analog conversion will take your computer music to a higher level.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> A NAS is network attached storage and a RAID is redundant array of independent disks. NAS for accessing the storage drive placed somewhere besides your computer. RAID are multiple redundant hard drives in case one fails. Not as important for a music server and not as relevant as large multiple terabyte drive prices have come down.
> 
> My computer is just a Dell XP machine. Nothing fancy and works well. You can use an existing computer or even your main computer. It is best to have nothing else running when playing music but a lot will depend on your processing speed. I have freinds that run software that turns off processes running in the background but I don't use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info Luther - I have been saving all my music in WAV format for just the reason you stated. If I want, I can always compress it to put it somewhere smaller, but saving compressed and trying to uncompress is just asking for trouble.

What are you using for a DAC for that system?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I am so happy you are on to this. I have been wanting to do the same for my music which is on a 2tb drive that I have hooked up through my Onkyo 818 rear USB input. It takes forever browsing through the music. Does J River run through the A/V receiver HDMI inputs and you can browse through main the TV screen with an iPhone, or how does that work?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the great info Luther - I have been saving all my music in WAV format for just the reason you stated. If I want, I can always compress it to put it somewhere smaller, but saving compressed and trying to uncompress is just asking for trouble.
> 
> What are you using for a DAC for that system?


I use a Music Fidelity M1DAC, but there are lots on the market now to fit most any budget.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

dougc said:


> Ok, I am so happy you are on to this. I have been wanting to do the same for my music which is on a 2tb drive that I have hooked up through my Onkyo 818 rear USB input. It takes forever browsing through the music. Does J River run through the A/V receiver HDMI inputs and you can browse through main the TV screen with an iPhone, or how does that work?


JRiver run on the PC. WebGizmo lets any browser access (password protected) and control the software. 

Here is a screen shot showing the album covers. You may view by artist or albums.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Does that show up on the main screen or just on the monitor connected to the pc.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

dougc said:


> Does that show up on the main screen or just on the monitor connected to the pc.


The screen shot is of the iPad. You swipe to scroll up and down. Tap to choose the album that then displays the song titles. You can do the same thing from the computer screen using the mouse.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Take a look here - http://www.computeraudiophile.com/section/c-p-s-489/


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

cburbs said:


> Take a look here - http://www.computeraudiophile.com/section/c-p-s-489/


Thanks for the link mate!


----------

